# E-Mail Notifications



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2010)

*E-Mail Notifications* 
They seem to be borked...I just checked my notification options and everything is correct there, but I'm not gettng any notifications. Not since Midnight, when I started noticing.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 30, 2010)

This is being worked on.


----------

